# Versa Lam studs?



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am starting to see the laminated veneer lumber being used as studs. What is the deal with this stuff? 

How does it compare with traditional 2x4s or 2x6s as far as quality, durability, price, etc. compare?


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

Quality - Alot better!!! Straight and strong!!

Durability - Its LVL!!!

Price - Its LVL!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've seen some crazy tall clearstory walls framed with that stuff. That seems like an application where it's pretty much called for.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It's great for kitchens and baths.
Hanging cabinets is soooo much nicer! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw a house three years ago framed completely in engineered studs and lumber. Of course, the homeowner owned a lumber yard. :whistling

We ripped LVLs down to frame for three 8' pocket doors in a recent master bath remodel. It kept the cages much straighter and made it much easier to trim out the jamb. It was worth the extra cost in that application.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've seen fingerjointed precuts every once in a while. I guess you call them engineered studs too. They're actually cheaper than regular precuts a lot of the time.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> I've seen fingerjointed precuts every once in a while. I guess you call them engineered studs too. They're actually cheaper than regular precuts a lot of the time.


We used to get FJ studs all the time but haven't seen them in a few years. The things we straight as an arrow unlike the crap we see now. I attended a Georgia Pacific training session. While I was there they showed us the detail testing data and they actually had higher compression ratings than standard studs. Not sure why they are not more widely used.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

AtlRemodeling said:


> While I was there they showed us the detail testing data and they actually had higher compression ratings than standard studs. Not sure why they are not more widely used.


I liked the looks of them, but if I drilled a hole right on the joint, I could snap the stud in two. I suppose it's best not to do that. A good many of the fingerjointed precuts had a pre drilled hole in them already; particularly the one's from Canada.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> but if I drilled a hole right on the joint, I could snap the stud in two. I suppose it's best not to do that. A good many of the fingerjointed precuts had a pre drilled hole in them already; particularly the one's from Canada.


Was not aware of that problem..thanks for the info.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

AtlRemodeling said:


> Not sure why they are not more widely used.


The guy I talked to at Ainsworth said the reason why is because they use what they call mill runs. Little chunks left over when they cut the regular studs to length. If you measure the pieces on an FJ stud, they are almost always less than 2'. When we ordered them, we sometimes had no choice, there were none.

Though they have better percentages of staying straight, they are not always great. You can use them only for studs, or vertical applications. I have seen a small percentage where the FJ's are offset, so it can be a slight PITA if you accidentally used one of those in a window or door jamb. Some can easily snap if unbraced, so the best application is exterior walls with ply.

I don't know how many I've grabbed, packed it over to a wall for layout, drop the 2x and it snaps at a glue joints.


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

What is the price difference from with a lvl 2x4 & 2x6?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If you do the whole house it will be costly. Like Neolitic said, use them for walls in the kitchen and bathrooms. They also make a solid corner, I use them if the house has a one or two story bay, saves allot of time for the framer and you have a nice solid straight corner.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think 92 5/8 were over $6 ea. Compare to about $2 for wood... I think I would rather pick through and grab the best studs for kitchens and baths


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow. Pretty big price difference there!


----------

